# Character evidence of and Character evidence of assessment



## C4M19 (Jul 3, 2017)

Hey everyone.

Im applying for the Partner Visa Subclass 820/801.

Im just getting my evidence together. Ive seen on the forums a document checklist with all the listed documents on the online application, but ive read alot of threads that say some are not needed.

I am just wondering if these two sections are needed and if they are what evidence is needed for them as I have failed to find a thread about them.

*Character, Evidence of 
Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain *

Thank you in advance,
Cameron


----------



## JanneKL (Jan 6, 2016)

*Character, Evidence of * This is/are your police check(s). You'll need to get them.
*Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain* You can use this category to upload a proof that you applied for your police check(s). In some countries it can take months to get the checks. In the UK it will be a few weeks.


----------



## C4M19 (Jul 3, 2017)

JanneKL said:


> *Character, Evidence of * This is/are your police check(s). You'll need to get them.
> *Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain* You can use this category to upload a proof that you applied for your police check(s). In some countries it can take months to get the checks. In the UK it will be a few weeks.


Hi JanneKL

Thank you for your quick reply.

So I've also read online they your not meant to apply for your police checks and Medicals until the immigration case officer has asked you to as they both only last for 1 year and in some cases you might not be assigned an case officer for over a year. Just wondering if this is actually correct? Or is it best to apply for the police check and medical check one you have submitted the application and now start uploading evidence.


----------



## JanneKL (Jan 6, 2016)

You can apply before you submit your application, but yes, the police checks and medicals are only valid for 12 months. The 820 currently takes longer than that, so you might have to redo them at some point.

Some people decide to submit complete applications in the hope that that will speed up the process (usually for the 309 visa though, as a lot of them are processed in less than 12 months).
Others decide to wait a few months after submitting the application and then do the checks and medical without being asked.
Again others wait until the CO asks for them.

It's completely up to you. It really depends on where you are applying from (London is currently quite quick...5-6 months for a lot of applications, therefore you could submit the checks with the application). Also depends if you have the money to get everything done again....But going for a onshore application, most people will recommend to wait 5-6 months or until the CO asks for them.


----------



## C4M19 (Jul 3, 2017)

JanneKL said:


> You can apply before you submit your application, but yes, the police checks and medicals are only valid for 12 months. The 820 currently takes longer than that, so you might have to redo them at some point.
> 
> Some people decide to submit complete applications in the hope that that will speed up the process (usually for the 309 visa though, as a lot of them are processed in less than 12 months).
> Others decide to wait a few months after submitting the application and then do the checks and medical without being asked.
> ...


Ok thank you I think ill wait till the CO asks as I dont want to risk the medicals and police checks going out of date.

I do have another question, if im from the UK and im the applicant, do i need police checks from AUS and the UK or just the UK?

Thank you for your help by the way. I really appreciate it


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

C4M19 said:


> I do have another question, if im from the UK and im the applicant, do i need police checks from AUS and the UK or just the UK?
> 
> Thank you for your help by the way. I really appreciate it


You will need police checks for any country you have lived in for 12 months or more (cumulatively) in the last 10 years.


----------

